# MELBOURNE *Australia



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

UNION LANE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MAN, BIRRARUNG MARR, MELBOURNE :copyright: by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LONSDALE STREET, ROMAN CATHOLIC CHURCH, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

GPO, ARCADE, ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE :copyright: by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE :copyright: by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARTS CENTRE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to see some updates from you. Some really arty shots in there.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Great to see some updates from you. Some really arty shots in there.


Thanks Jane, much appreciated :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Melbourne :cheers:


Very kind of you - thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah nice pictures, hope for much more kay: (since in december I also will be in Sydney and Melbourne for each a couple of days   )


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Ah nice pictures, hope for much more kay: (since in december I also will be in Sydney and Melbourne for each a couple of days   )


Cheers mate :colgate: that’s great news, if you need any advice please feel free to ask me


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

BUSKER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PORT MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©12 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

AUSTRALIAN OPEN 2018, TENNIS, MELBOURNE ©54 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Perfect combination: wine & art.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:
...btw your photography reminds me an old SSC friend named SYDNEY


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Perfect combination: wine & art.


We think alike, some of the art looked better after a couple of glasses 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:
> ...btw your photography reminds me an old SSC friend named SYDNEY


You have such an incredible memory CG - it is me, SYDNEY ... I have been doing research for a couple of books that I am writing which took up all of my time. I also had to delete all my photographs from the internet because some of them will be used for the books. Now I know which images I can use for SSC and that is why I am posting again. Thanks for remembering me :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POINT LEO ESTATE, SCULPTURE PARK, WINE ESTATE, VINEYARD, MORNINGTON PENINSULA, VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shots. My favourite is #14.1.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD.  ...btw, what happened to your old account?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Why-Why said:


> Very nice shots. My favourite is #14.1.


Thanks for the lovely feedback Why-Why, it is much appreciated :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, SYD.  ...btw, what happened to your old account?


Cheers mate, I asked for it to be deleted along with all my photo threads so that there is no copyright issues when I publish the books


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice thread and great photos, I especially love the architectures photos.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> Nice thread and great photos, I especially love the architectures photos.


Thanks YF :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

BUSKER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE JAZZ FESTIVAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

D AND G, PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DAME EDNA LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## pdoff (Mar 22, 2016)

32Blocks said:


> Cheers mate, I asked for it to be deleted along with all my photo threads so that there is no copyright issues when I publish the books


When/where do we find these books Syd?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the tulips, my favorite spring flowers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

CYCLIST, SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARBORY AFLOAT, YARRA RIVER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARBORY AFLOAT, YARRA RIVER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARBORY AFLOAT, YARRA RIVER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice update; keep them coming :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Great pics, Syd! kay:
> Tulips are among my favourite flowers too. Also love the small wild species
> we can find in Turkey and other countries.


Thanks mate :hug: pleased to read that you also adore tulips 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice update; keep them coming :cheers: :applause:


Thanks CG - more will follow, that's for sure


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm loving Melbourne. My son was living there last year...he met his Chilean girlfriend there.

What camera are you using? You seem to manage some very interesting shots - of the technical kind.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> I'm loving Melbourne. My son was living there last year...he met his Chilean girlfriend there.
> 
> What camera are you using? You seem to manage some very interesting shots - of the technical kind.


You will love Melbourne, very European with 4 seasons, the cultural, gastronomic and fashion capital of Australia and very, very, very artsy/creative. Did your son enjoy it ? 

I recently lost my $5000 camera by leaving it on a train, my insurance wanted to replace it but they couldn't find the same model so they upgraded me to a Canon 6D Mark II with a brand new lens so I scored  I was so happy and love my new camera. It goes with me everywhere :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

PRINCE'S BRIDGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ART TRAM, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PAUL'S CATHEDRAL, PRINCE'S BRIDGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CARRIAGE, ST KILDA BOULEVARD, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The colorful street car looks wonderful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You are a very talented photographer, Syd - I really enjoy your pics! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! nice in capturing the vibrancy of the city.
thanks Sydney and have good day.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> The colorful street car looks wonderful.


It is one of the Art Trams, every year they change the design - I love it :cheers:




yansa said:


> You are a very talented photographer, Syd - I really enjoy your pics! kay:


That is very kind of you, thanks for boosting my ego :hug:




capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! nice in capturing the vibrancy of the city.
> thanks Sydney and have good day.


You are most welcome, thanks for all your great pics and for the effort it takes to show them to us


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Syd I know this has been said of you alot by others but truly you are extremely talented with the camera. The shots you've taken of Melbs are awesome. I for one can't wait to get my hands on your book once it comes out. Again awesome pics and thanks so much for sharing.....:cheers1::applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

MelboyPete said:


> Hey Syd I know this has been said of you alot by others but truly you are extremely talented with the camera. The shots you've taken of Melbs are awesome. I for one can't wait to get my hands on your book once it comes out. Again awesome pics and thanks so much for sharing.....:cheers1::applause:


That means a lot to me, thanks :hug: I can't wait to get it published, 4 years of research has taken it our of me but it is a labour of love  Thanks again for the kind words :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

CYCLIST, PRAHRAN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

HAWKER, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

M PAVILION 2018, VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FIRE GARDEN, ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EUREKA, SKYLINE, ST KILDA BOULEVARD, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a favourite: The handsome young guy walking in front of the advertisement. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> I have a favourite: The handsome young guy walking in front of the advertisement. kay:


Too pretty for me but sweet enough 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done, SYD. :cheers:


Cheers GC :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

FIRE GARDEN, ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COFFEE BAR AT SCAPE, LITTLE LA TROBE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CYCLE TRACK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE COAT OF ARMS, PRINCE'S BRIDGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PAUL'S CATHEDRAL, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CITY HALL, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos as always!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The musicians, the alley... and so many great details! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

32Blocks said:


> You will love Melbourne, very European with 4 seasons, the cultural, gastronomic and fashion capital of Australia and very, very, very artsy/creative. Did your son enjoy it ?
> 
> I recently lost my $5000 camera by leaving it on a train, my insurance wanted to replace it but they couldn't find the same model so they upgraded me to a Canon 6D Mark II with a brand new lens so I scored  I was so happy and love my new camera. It goes with me everywhere :cheers:


Yes, he really liked Melbourne.....

Fancy camera, then. That explains some of the great effects. Plus your natural eye, of course.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos as always!


Thanks :hug:




yansa said:


> The musicians, the alley... and so many great details! :applause:


Thanks Yansa, always appreciate the feedback :hug:




openlyJane said:


> Yes, he really liked Melbourne.....
> 
> Fancy camera, then. That explains some of the great effects. Plus your natural eye, of course.


Oh yes, don't forget the "eye"  I am so pleased that he enjoyed the city, it is a great place for youngsters


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! those are quite interesting shots Syd, - I always like your photos even before. 
have fun!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! those are quite interesting shots Syd, - I always like your photos even before.
> have fun!


Thanks, very kind of you and much appreciated :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TULIP FESTIVAL, TESSELAAR, DANDENONG RANGES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CATHEDRAL ARCADE, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TULIP FESTIVAL, TESSELAAR, DANDENONG RANGES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, QUEEN VICTORIA MARKET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

That slanted tower is interesting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always you do, SYDNEY; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such lovely portraits, Syd! kay:
And the architecture of this beautiful tower could be inspired by pagodes.





32Blocks said:


> DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics☝.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> That slanted tower is interesting.


I love it, it is a hotel and apartments - shaped like a Y. Hopefully we get more of the same in the future :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always you do, SYDNEY; well done :applause:


Thanks for the applause GC - that is very kind of you 




yansa said:


> Such lovely portraits, Syd! kay:
> And the architecture of this beautiful tower could be inspired by pagodes.


Yes, the white building is inspired by a local plant called the Banksia - one of my favourite plants - tulips always win the race though  Thanks for the kind words :hug:




diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics☝.


Thank you :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OLD CUSTOM HOUSE, IMMIGRATION MUSEUM, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDDLE PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fancy shelters at that tram stop. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The weather seems still chilly in Melbourne.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Fancy shelters at that tram stop. Never seen anything like that before.


That are fab - I love colour so they are my favourite 



Yellow Fever said:


> The weather seems still chilly in Melbourne.


The pics aren’t in any date order, these are from last Winter - 26 degrees today, 33 degrees on Thursday


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

A few more from last Winter:

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTH YARRA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely building in the last pic, Syd!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Lovely building in the last pic, Syd!


Thanks Yansa :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Last Winter ....

KING STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTH YARRA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EUREKA, KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Last Winter ...

ST JAMES CATHEDRAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OLIVER LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, HIGSON LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, DUCKBOARD PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very appealing shots of Melbourne! I especially liked the last varied set (#83).


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Why-Why said:


> Very appealing shots of Melbourne! I especially liked the last varied set (#83).


Thanks Why-Why - much appreciated :hug:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Mmmm I guess I will be making a lot of pictures in December while beying there!! So many lovely places and pictures!! kay:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Mmmm I guess I will be making a lot of pictures in December while beying there!! So many lovely places and pictures!! kay:


The laneways are especially great for photography if you love street art, I can’t wait to see your pics


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Only one of many, many favourites, Syd - great pics! :applause:


32Blocks said:


> EUREKA, KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Only one of many, many favourites, Syd - great pics! :applause:


A huge thank you :colgate: and a huge :hug: for you


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Winter ...

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

THE OLD TREASURY, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

THE WINDSOR HOTEL, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

THE OLD TREASURY, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CITY HALL, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CITY HALL, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, BOURKE STREET AND SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

32Blocks said:


> A huge thank you :colgate: and a huge :hug: for you


Oh, that's fine, to get a hug, Syd!  :hug:



Winter pics in a great clearness, and the last one with a painterly effect
because of the deliberate unsharpness. kay:
I love this effect.



32Blocks said:


> TRAM, BOURKE STREET AND SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Oh, that's fine, to get a hug, Syd!  :hug:
> 
> Winter pics in a great clearness, and the last one with a painterly effect
> because of the deliberate unsharpness. kay:
> I love this effect.


Thanks Yansa, Swanston Street is one of our main Streets which is apparently busier than Regent Street in London regarding food traffic.


FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TATTOO PARLOUR, SOMERSET PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

HARDWARE LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE BOURKE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE BOURKE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS STREET, FLINDERS TRAIN STATION, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates also from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a cool and very 'urban' city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, especially love the one with the tattoed guy! kay:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Great pics, especially love the one with the tattoed guy! kay:


Yeah, he is hot, hot, hot 




openlyJane said:


> Such a cool and very 'urban' city.


Darling, you will love it 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates also from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


Thanks Mr Greece :hug:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

PORT MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful details, Syd - the yellow/black theater, the green cupola... kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and pics. Thank you!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful city and pics. Thank you!


Thank you  



yansa said:


> Wonderful details, Syd - the yellow/black theater, the green cupola... kay:


Much appreciated Yansa - thanks :hug:

TRAM, ST KILDA BOULEVARD, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a special memorial. This year's Armistice commemorations were somehow particularly poignant.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots! I think I'd like Melbourne a lot.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> That's a special memorial. This year's Armistice commemorations were somehow particularly poignant.


There's a fantastic museum underground and really heartbreaking  such a waste of human life and resources hno:




Why-Why said:


> Great shots! I think I'd like Melbourne a lot.


Good to read that Why-Why, thanks for the comment :cheers:


QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, POPPIES, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EUREKA, QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EUREKA, QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Fabulous shots! :applause:


You are such an ego boost - thanks :colgate: :hug:



Why-Why said:


> Great shots. Melbourne really is delightful!


I am pleased that you find the images delightful, thanks for all of your comments :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update!


Thanks mate :hug:


JULIAN OPIE, NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NENDO, NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

JULIAN OPIE, NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BOURKE STREET, CHRISTMAS 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE LONSDALE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BANK PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Sydney, I just discovered you were back! It is such a delight! Beautiful pictures in such a charming and vibrant city!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many wonderfully composed pictures, Syd! :applause:
My favourite this time is the one with the green tram.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Dear Sydney, I just discovered you were back! It is such a delight! Beautiful pictures in such a charming and vibrant city!


Yes, I am back :colgate: I am so damn busy though, it is hard to keep this thread updated and to look at all the other wonderful threads. Good to read you and thanks for the comment :hug:




yansa said:


> So many wonderfully composed pictures, Syd! :applause:
> My favourite this time is the one with the green tram.


Thanks Yansa, and thank you for taking the time to reply :hug:


A few oldies from Christmas time  ....

COLLINS STREET, CHRISTMAS 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET, CHRISTMAS 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RUSSELL STREET, CHRISTMAS 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EMPORIUM, CHRISTMAS 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KNOX CHURCH, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

JULIAN OPIE, NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE, © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, HOSIER LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, HOSIER LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RIGG DESIGN PRIZE 2018, IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RIGG DESIGN PRIZE 2018, IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:

RIGG DESIGN PRIZE 2018, IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE JAZZ FESTIVAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KEN UNSWORTH, TRULY MADLY, IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, HOSIER LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KEN UNSWORTH, TRULY MADLY, IAN POTTER CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARTIST, ARTS CENTRE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MOOMBA 2018, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr
NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BLOCK PLACE, HERITAGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

For some reason the pissing man fountain is very Aussie......


----------



## primal beauty (Oct 11, 2007)

Ha ha...well spotted openlyJane...you could say that the pissing man is rather irreverent and larrikin like (maverick); real Aussie!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Syd! How I love the bulldog with it's "grim" face!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, SYD. ...and great, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wonderful! I'm always fascinated with your way of composing your shots Sydney - kind of artsy....
and is this a modern *Manneken Pis of Brussels?*



32Blocks said:


> JULIAN OPIE, NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE, © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Vocodr (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful pics. The composition of each one is top-notch! And Melbourne is such a vibrant and interesting place to photograph - so full of life and character.

@32Blocks, I'm wondering how you go about the shots of the people? Do you ever have trouble with people not wanting to be photographed? Or do they generally not even notice?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

capricorn2000 said:


> Wonderful! I'm always fascinated with your way of composing your shots Sydney - kind of artsy....
> and is this a modern *Manneken Pis of Brussels?*


Thanks :hug: yeah it is a more modern version with a larger member 




Vocodr said:


> Absolutely wonderful pics. The composition of each one is top-notch! And Melbourne is such a vibrant and interesting place to photograph - so full of life and character.
> 
> @32Blocks, I'm wondering how you go about the shots of the people? Do you ever have trouble with people not wanting to be photographed? Or do they generally not even notice?


Sorry for the late response, I get caught up in work and lose track of time. Thanks for the compliment :hug: I occasionally ask people to take their pics but I have a zoom lens so most people aren't aware of it - that is the trick of Street Photography 



_*New York has been named the most exciting city in the world right now. Melbourne, which came in second place, scored most highly when it came to happiness, creativity, eating and live music -*_ source.

*Time Out Index 2019 -- 48 best cities in the world*
1. New York
*2. Melbourne, Australia*
3. Chicago, Illinois
4. London, United Kingdom
5. Los Angeles, California
6. Montreal, Canada
7. Berlin, Germany
8. Glasgow, Scotland
9. Paris, France
10. Tokyo, Japan
11. Madrid, Spain
12. Cape Town, South Africa
13. Las Vegas, Nevada
14. Mexico City, Mexico
15. Manchester, United Kingdom
16. Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
17. Barcelona, Spain
18. Buenos Aires, Argentina
19. Lisbon, Portugal
20. Washington DC
21. Tel Aviv, Israel
22. Mumbai, India
23. Toronto, Canada
24. Birmingham, United Kingdom
25. Dublin, Ireland
26. São Paulo, Brazil
27. Miami, Florida
28. Porto, Portugal
29. Singapore
30. Edinburgh, Scotland
31. San Francisco
32. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
33. Munich, Germany
34. Vienna, Austria
35. Shanghai, China
36. Moscow, Russia
37. Delhi, India
38. Seattle, Washington
39. Sydney, Australia
40. Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates
41. Hong Kong
42. Boston, Massachusetts
43. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
44. Marseille, France
45. Bangkok, Thailand
46. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
47. Beijing, China
48. Istanbul, Turkey

CARLTON, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDSUMMA FESTIVAL, CARNIVAL, GAY, ALEXANDRA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©55 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDSUMMA FESTIVAL, CARNIVAL, GAY, ALEXANDRA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©60 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

EXHIBITION STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDSUMMA FESTIVAL, CARNIVAL, GAY, ALEXANDRA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©67 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, HOSIER LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDSUMMA FESTIVAL, CARNIVAL, GAY, ALEXANDRA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©73 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MIDSUMMA FESTIVAL, CARNIVAL, GAY, ALEXANDRA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©48 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! quite interesting photo shots - well composed I should say.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

MyGeorge said:


> wow! quite interesting photo shots - well composed I should say.


Thanks :hug:


THE CONSERVATORY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BARBER SHOP, VICTORIAN HERITAGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SWANSTON CENTRAL, UNDER CONSTRUCTION, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_2260 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_2255 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_2238 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

YARRA RIVER TRAIL, PARKS, CYCLISTS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, HERITAGE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

VICTORIA HARBOUR, DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PRINCE'S BRIDGE, TRAM, YARRA RIVER, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and colorful shots - artsy.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

madonnagirl said:


> nice and colorful shots - artsy.


Thanks Madonnagirl, that is very kind of you :hug:


YARRA RIVER, SOUTH YARRA, PARKS, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CHADSTONE SHOPPING CENTRE, CHADSTONE, MELBOURNE ©7 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL BOTANICAL GARDENS, PARKS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, PARKS, SCULPTURE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LIGHTHOUSE, ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, SCULPTURE, PARKS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BUSKER, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OLD GPO BUILDING, ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BUSKER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN STREET, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful photos, pleasing to look at them.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update!


Thanks :hug:



DWest said:


> beautiful photos, pleasing to look at them.


Cheers mate :cheers: Thanks :hug:

BUSKER, SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

THE WINDSOR HOTEL, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, MEYERS PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SPRING STREET, VICTORIAN PARLIAMENT, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MEYERS PLACE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OLD TREASURY BUILDING, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CROSSLEY STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous update, Sydney! :applause:
This is one of my most favourite wallarts ever - maybe because I'm so in love
with the Tropical Rainforest and with chameleons. 


32Blocks said:


> MEYERS PLACE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

what a fine updates again of beautifull and interesting Melbourne! kay:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


Thanks CG, much appreciated :colgate:



yansa said:


> Gorgeous update, Sydney! :applause:
> This is one of my most favourite wallarts ever - maybe because I'm so in love
> with the Tropical Rainforest and with chameleons.


Thanks Yansa, long time no read - great to read you again :hug: ... here is a bigger pic of the building for you, I also love it ..

MEYERS PLACE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr



Patrick Highrise said:


> what a fine updates again of beautifull and interesting Melbourne! kay:


Thanks Patrick, I can't wait to see your Melbourne pics 

COLLINS STREET, PARIS END, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BOURKE STREET, RETRO DINER, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET WEST, MELBOURNE ©17 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BOURKE STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET WEST, MELBOURNE ©12 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BANK PLACE, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET WEST, MELBOURNE ©4 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RMIT, SWANSTON STREET, A'BECKETT STREETMELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ART DECO, QUEEN STREET, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PAUL'S CATHEDRAL, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the bonus pic, Syd! :hug: A wonderful wall!
Two of my new favourites:



32Blocks said:


> BOURKE STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RMIT, SWANSTON STREET, A'BECKETT STREETMELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Melbourne has it all. Love the picture of the retro diner. Beautifully composed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Sydney, you have the keen eye to always find new perspectives in the so charming city of Melbourne!


----------



## Bidelson (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you! As always, great photos. You have a great taste and an interesting vision of different parts of cities and life in them.
It is a pity that we can not see other cities in Australia, captured in the photo through your view.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Sydney my old mate you back


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Thank you for the bonus pic, Syd! :hug: A wonderful wall!
> Two of my new favourites:


You are too kind, thanks Yansa :hug:



Christi69 said:


> Dear Sydney, you have the keen eye to always find new perspectives in the so charming city of Melbourne!


Thanks mate :cheers:



Bidelson said:


> Thank you! As always, great photos. You have a great taste and an interesting vision of different parts of cities and life in them.
> It is a pity that we can not see other cities in Australia, captured in the photo through your view.


Aaaah thanks :hug: I have a few threads of other Aussie cities floating around here somewhere, I just have to find the time to post  Thanks for the comment :cheers:



SA BOY said:


> Sydney my old mate you back


Finding the time to post these days is rarer than hens teeth  Hopefully all is well with you and yours :cheers:


QV, LONSDALE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DEL KATHRYN BARTON, NGV, IAN POTTER CENTRE, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE ©33 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA MARKET, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©36 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©31 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©27 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©12 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE ©7 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PAUL'S CATHEDRAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE ©3 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS LANE, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## primal beauty (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the variety Sydney; the details, the composition, the diversity of characters; including anything from saints like to sinners like characters, and if not spiritual cleaners, at least the cheeky type of window cleaners posing for your shot... it is all there, developing in front of our own eyes, into this wonderful story of Melbourne and it's pulsating everyday life!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, the portrait of the lady with the colourful hair, the reflection, the window cleaner,
the light effects in the church... - superb, Sydney! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice new photos


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Wow, the portrait of the lady with the colourful hair, the reflection, the window cleaner,
> the light effects in the church... - superb, Sydney! :applause:


Thanks Yansa, you are very observant which is an advantage for a great photographer such as yourself :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Once again amazing, very nice new photos


Thanks CG :hug: your comments are much appreciated 

MELBOURNE ZOMBIE WALK 2017, MELBOURNE ©19 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RMIT, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PRINCE'S WALK, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PHOTOPGRAPHER AT M PAVILION, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, NGV, MELBOURNE ©8 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PRINCE'S BRIDGE, ST PAUL'S CATHEDRAL, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, NGV, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COSPLAY, ST KILDA BOULEVARD, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ARTS CENTRE, NGV, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CYCLISTS, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SWANSTON STREE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impressions, many artistic shots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the newest updates, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Lovely impressions, many artistic shots! :applause:


Thanks Yansa :hug:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome and thanks for the newest updates, SYD. :cheers:


You are most welcome mate :cheers:


RMIT, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RMIT TRAM STOP, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

POPPIES, SHRINE OF REMEMBERANCE, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE GAS COMPANY BUILDING, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

HORSE AND CARRIAGE, TRAM, ST KILDA BOULEVARD, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

HABITAT FILTER, MATT DRYSDALE, MATT MYERS, TIM DOW, CITYLINK, TRANSURBAN, SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FOUNTAIN AT THE DOMAIN INTERCHANGE, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DINOSAURS, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BUSKER, ARTIST, ARTS CENTRE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

AUSTRALIAN CENTRE FOR CONTEMPORARY ART, ACCA, SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

APARTMENTS IN ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!

The prehensile ape hands are intriguing.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots! That Southbank cluster is quite something.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Great pics!
> 
> The prehensile ape hands are intriguing.


Thanks Jane, I thought that you might like it :colgate:




Why-Why said:


> Great shots! That Southbank cluster is quite something.


Cheers Why-Why, much appreciated mate :hug:



ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©27 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©18 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©9 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WEST MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NORTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©17 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WEST MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©8 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ROYAL ARCADE, MELBOURNE SHOP, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NORTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the look of Albert Park. The ideal family neighbourhood?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ IMHO Albert Park is one of the best areas to live in Melbourne. Close to the city and sea, beautiful established parks and gardens and some of the most beautiful heritage housing too. However as it is a highly desirable area it is also very pricey. Ideal for families if they can afford it...most can not.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Melbourne is a really amazing city!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> I like the look of Albert Park. The ideal family neighbourhood?


It is stunning but very, very, very expensive - almost all the inner-city neighbourhoods are lovely except for Footscray, not one of my favourite places uke:



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :applause:


Thanks CG :hug:



FabriFlorence said:


> Melbourne is a really amazing city!


Thank you, I am pleased to read that you like it :cheers: :colgate:

NORTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©7 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, VICTORIA HARBOUR, MELBOURNE ©11 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NORTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, NEWQUAY, MELBOURNE ©8 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NORTH MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE ©4 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, NEWQUAY, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NGV, IAN POTTER CENTRE, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE ©40 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FEDERATION SQUARE, HIPSTERS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NGV, IAN POTTER CENTRE, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE ©10 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DIWALI 2017, FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE ©7 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SUNFLOWERS, ART, SWANSTON STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BUSKER, BOURKE STREET MALL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics☝


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such excellent pics! :applause:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

The place to be!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed! :yes:
Great, very nice updates once again SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

What a new addition!! Awesome!!  kay:


----------



## VeniVidiConstructum (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
I've recently had a bit of fun making a couple of videos on Melbourne. 
Please feel free to watch them here: 
Vid 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu9xoDDN03g 
Vid 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXA100y-G1M 

I think i've managed to capture some amazing views of the city which show how much its grown in the last few years. Melbourne really is maturing into a spectacular modern city. It makes me feel proud. Please feel free to check out both videos. My favourite scene would have to be at the start of the second video rising above Bolte Bridge looking towards the city. 

I hope to do Sydney and other Oz cities soon also.
Cheers.

Some screen shots from the videos:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ I think it would be polite and in good form to ask 32Blocks if you could post your stuff in his thread.


----------



## skyhooks (Jul 17, 2018)

[url=https://postimg.cc/xNb88hP1][...6-007-A-44-BB-8-DB0-01-B856-CB626-B.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## VeniVidiConstructum (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops i didnt realise i needed permission. 32blocks please let me know if its ok to have my stuff here. Cheers.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics☝


Thanks mate :hug:



yansa said:


> Such excellent pics! :applause:


Much appreciated Yansa, I hope that you are well 



Niemand said:


> The place to be!


Some would agree, Sydneysiders won't  the two cities have been rivals since 1839 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed! :yes:
> Great, very nice updates once again SYD. :cheers:


Cheers CG :cheers:



Patrick Highrise said:


> What a new addition!! Awesome!!  kay:


Thanks :hug: I am enjoying your photo thread :colgate:



VeniVidiConstructum said:


> Oops i didnt realise i needed permission. 32blocks please let me know if its ok to have my stuff here. Cheers.


No worries - great video :nocrook:


ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©18 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©8 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QV, MELBOURNE, LANEWAY © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OPENING CEREMONY OF M PAVILION, OMA, QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE ©6 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

NGV, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE ©19 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FEDERATION SQUARE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CHINATOWN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CHERRYHILL ORCHARDS, YARRA VALLEY, DANDENONGS, CHERRY BLOSSOMS, MELBOURNE ©27 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CHERRYHILL ORCHARDS, YARRA VALLEY, DANDENONGS, CHERRY BLOSSOMS, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©29 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©15 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

32Blocks said:


> Much appreciated Yansa, I hope that you are well


Thank you for asking, Syd. Could be better, but I make the best of it.
Had some very good hours at the Jazzbrunch at Rathausplatz today. 


Your pics are great as always - this is my favourite:



32Blocks said:


> CHERRYHILL ORCHARDS, YARRA VALLEY, DANDENONGS, CHERRY BLOSSOMS, MELBOURNE ©27 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks CG - you are the best :colgate:



yansa said:


> Thank you for asking, Syd. Could be better, but I make the best of it.
> Had some very good hours at the Jazzbrunch at Rathausplatz today.
> 
> Your pics are great as always - this is my favourite:


Thanks Yansa - what's going on?, I hope nothing too serious hno:

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©16 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©12 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©10 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©5 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©4 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE ©1 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KENSINGTON, MELBOURNE ©13 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KENSINGTON, MELBOURNE ©11 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KENSINGTON, MELBOURNE ©9 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KENSINGTON, MELBOURNE ©7 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KENSINGTON, MELBOURNE ©2 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A great joy to see your architecture pics, Syd! :applause:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots of architectural detail. Those shots of smoke over Melbourne are shocking, and may sadly be a foretaste of similar scenes in many other parts of the world.


Thanks WW - I am afraid that you might be right - we also have some of the worst politicians in the World, which also seems to be the same problem in many other countries - they are all a bunch of useless, self-servicing narcissists 



yansa said:


> A great joy to see your architecture pics, Syd! :applause:


Thanks honey :hug:


PARLIAMENT DISTRICT, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARLIAMENT DISTRICT, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


OLD TREASURY BUILDING, PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


OLD TREASURY BUILDING, PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb, especially like that street scene (Collins Street)! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So smart!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

yansa said:


> Superb, especially like that street scene (Collins Street)! :applause:


Thanks :colgate: Have a great weekend and be naughty 



openlyJane said:


> So smart!


Yeah, I love being in that part of the city - makes you feel wealthy fo a couple of hours 


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARIS END, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MANCHESTER UNITY BUILDING, COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOURKE STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CATHEDRAL ARCADE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SOUTH YARRA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MYER CHRISTMAS WINDOWS 2019, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MYER CHRISTMAS WINDOWS 2019, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

ROYAL ARCADE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


ROYAL ARCADE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


ROYAL ARCADE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


COLLINS STREET, CHRISTMAS 2019, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CENTRE PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


ARTS CENTRE, PROTAGANIST, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV COLLECTION, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV COLLECTION, NATIONAL GALLERY OF VICTORIA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SWANSTON CENTRAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EASTERN SKYLINE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


METROPOLITAN GAS COMPANY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love every single pic of your updates, Syd! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the Manchester Unity Building - was that an old insurance company?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne, SYD. :cheers:


Thanks CG 



yansa said:


> Love every single pic of your updates, Syd! kay:


Thanks sweety _hug_



openlyJane said:


> Love the Manchester Unity Building - was that an old insurance company?


Built during the 1930s depression at record speed - Built in 1932 on the site of Stewart Dawson’s corner (plus the adjoining site), it was the new headquarters of the Manchester Unity Independent Order of Odd Fellows (IOOF), a non-profit friendly society with a strong sense of tradition and the noble motto ‘Friendship, Love and Truth’.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

LIGHTHOUSE, VICTORIA ONE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BANK PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WILLIAM STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WILLIAM STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ELIZABETH STREET, TRAM, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WILLIAM STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA BOULEVARD, CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA BOULEVARD, CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DEGRAVES STREET, CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent new pictures from Melbourne Syd!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Sydney, hanks for the pictures. It is so strange to see the usually bustling with life street now empty. Let's hope it won't last too long.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos, SYD.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, SYD.


Thanks _hug_ more pics for you 



Patrick Highrise said:


> Excellent new pictures from Melbourne Syd!


Thanks Patrick, I hope that you are well 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Sydney, hanks for the pictures. It is so strange to see the usually bustling with life street now empty. Let's hope it won't last too long.


Cheers mate and thanks - yes it's very sad indeed - I always think of the people who have lost their livelihoods 

ELLA, MELBOURNE CENTRAL SHOPPING CENTRE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PORT MELBOURNE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, LOUDEN PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, CALEDONIAN LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, CALEDONIAN LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BANK PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DEGRAVES STREET, CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET, PARIS END, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MEYERS PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

HOTEL WINDSOR, SPRING STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

LITTLE COLLINS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MONACO HOUSE, RIDGEWAY PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SYD.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

excellent murals!! WOW!  Nice green facade also!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, SYD.


I appreciate all your comments, thanks CG



Patrick Highrise said:


> excellent murals!! WOW!  Nice green facade also!


Thank you - I have so many and I am glad to read that you enjoy them - take care Patrick

STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

WEST SIDE PLACE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET, PARIS END, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS STREET, PARIS END, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STRACHAN LANE, STREET ART, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, DUCKBOARD PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

RUSSELL STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

477 COLLINS STREET, RIALTO, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

COLLINS ARCH, WILLIAM STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

VIBE HOTEL, FLINDERS STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set! I love Melbourne's spirit and sense of humour.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Why-Why said:


> Great set! I love Melbourne's spirit and sense of humour.


Thanks Why-Why.., you will get it 

IMG_7055 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6966 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6913 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


IMG_6859 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6855 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6851 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6845 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6838 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_6819 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7109 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7096 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7095 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7094 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7064 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

IMG_7060 by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very fine viral set!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just wonderful!
I've seen a few threads about Melbourne and I've all loved them, including this one.
This city has a lot of charm.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, SYD.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Why-Why said:


> Very fine viral set!


Lol Thanks 



Gratteciel said:


> Just wonderful!
> I've seen a few threads about Melbourne and I've all loved them, including this one.
> This city has a lot of charm.


Thank you - that means a lot to me 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, SYD.


Thanks CG 

PARLIAMENT GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PETERS CHURCH, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST PATRICKS CATHEDRAL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FITZROY GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTH YARRA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MATT ADNATE, STREET ART, SIDNEY MYER MUSIC BOWL, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SHRINE OF REMEMBRANCE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

KINGS DOMAIN, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

AURORA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CORONA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I miss Melbourne!


----------



## primal beauty (Oct 11, 2007)

Christi69 said:


> I miss Melbourne!


Sending you a lots of collective love from Melbourne forumers, Christi69!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd missed a bunch of updates!!! Not so bad, since I was able to doubly enjoy my coffee... looking at these amazing images!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Melbourne


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

PARIS END, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

MELBOURNE UNIVERSITY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

SOUTHBANK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

QUEEN VICTORIA GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

STREET ART, QUEEN VICTORIA MARKET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

OLD TREASURY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PARIS END, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

DOCKLANDS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PARKVILLE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST COLLINS LANE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, ELIZABETH STREET, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

CENTRE PLACE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks CG _hug_

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ALBERT PARK, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

ST KILDA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

BRIGHTON, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

AURORA, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done SYD. 

Emoji "hug" does not working at new platform of SSC; instead you may use this:  : giggle : (without the spaces)


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done SYD.
> 
> Emoji "hug" does not working at new platform of SSC; instead you may use this:  : giggle : (without the spaces)


Thanks GC .. I am a hugger - I miss giving hugs both physically and virtually 

UNILDOGE UNDER CONSTRUCTION, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

PARKVILLE, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FITZROY GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TRAM, FITZROY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FITZROY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FITZROY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

FITZROY, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

TREASURY GARDENS, MELBOURNE © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous city. Great shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, SYD.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely set! My faves are the multicoloured tram and Unilodge towers.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous city. Great shots.


Thanks Jane - it has unfortunately fallen on hard times - the most neglected and grotty city in Australia right now - very sad 😔



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, SYD.


Thanks CG



Why-Why said:


> Lovely set! My faves are the multicoloured tram and Unilodge towers.


Thanks, I am a big fan myself - the colourful trams add some joy to a rather depressed city

COVID Melbourne - a city abandoned ...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice additions again. 
How is it now there with the stronger rules around not getting to much or even far out of house etc.... 
Hope you are well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Melbourne once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Melbourne


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Melbourne


Thanks sweetie 


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to see you back in Melbourne! Even if you seem to prefer Christs in a museum to actual people in the streets (I admit they are not as fit and half naked as in Sunshine Coast!)


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks honey 



Christi69 said:


> Nice to see you back in Melbourne! Even if you seem to prefer Christs in a museum to actual people in the streets (I admit they are not as fit and half naked as in Sunshine Coast!)


LOL Thanks for the laugh  I was feeling very 'cultured" and it was too cold for me to hang about in the streets but I promise that I did make an effort to get some street pics - stay tuned  and thanks for all the lovely comments _hug_



NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne


Thank you kind sir 


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks honey 


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's queer extravaganza at its most! No surprise they are quoting RuPaul!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> It's queer extravaganza at its most! No surprise they are quoting RuPaul!


Isn't it just LOL Super kitsch 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more and well done


Thanks kind Sir 


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again from Melbourne


Thank you CG 


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NGV, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------

